# Fire Pit



## hambone 2005 (Jan 9, 2006)

Can someone tell me what  fire pits or good for.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 10, 2006)

Well, I have a buddy that has a cantraption like this. We use it for Dutch Oven cooking on windy days.


----------



## cheech (Jan 10, 2006)

Ya'll can put yur tators in there wrapped in alum foil


----------



## dacdots (Jan 11, 2006)

Id say a man could get a good get bed of coals in there,prop his feet up on it on a cold day and keep his feet warm while sipping on a good glass of sour mash.


----------



## johnnyreb (Jan 12, 2006)

looks like a giant charcoal chimney


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 12, 2006)

Dacdots,
     I'll second the "feet propped up with a glass of good sourmash." That, along with the fine pulled pork that I just finished would make a day. 

We had several neighbors over tonight and everything really turned out well. Right now, I'm just mellowing out with the sourmash and Q with some of Fl. Jeff's finishing sauce. Life is good.


----------

